# Leash Reactivity and Prong Collar



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

While I read about many praises for the prong as a training tool, one of the things that I do see alot of is that many trainers say to be very careful using a prong with a leash reactive dog as it does not get to the underlying issue which is comfort level and desensitization and it can also increase the anxiety level of the dog. 

I have a trainer in a GSD class that wants to use a prong on a leash reactive dog after observing the dog and talking to the owner in only the first class. He says the dog is insecure and not listening to the owner during correction attempts when he is barking (which is true) so he recommends the prong. He also recommends a slight foot to the rear flank area with a correction to get a dogs attention without the dog realizing the owner is doing it. Granted the GSDs in the class make great progress in only 6 weeks. And the trainer said without correction the dog who is very friendly off leash etc will eventually become dominant aggressive.

But the GSD sits fine and quiet if taken out of the pack walk group and moved back about 6 feet. He then watches the pack training quietly while waiting just a few feet away. Also at the end of the class he was sitting quietly within about 6 feet of other dogs. 

He did tend to pull and whine when trying to get up close to the pack walk and when a dog barked and lunged at him he did go bonkers barking and not listening to his owner (tunnel vision). While he barked at the instructor the first time they met, he quietly sat at the end during private instruction even letting the instruction touch his neck, etc.

Does this sound like a dog that needs a prong or would be better suited by desensitization, which of course would take longer to complete.


Thoughts on this? Prong or desensitization?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think I can answer your question, but I will tell you MY experience and what I would do in your case, take it for what it's worth.

Masi is not leash reactive, but she does not particularly care for dogs in her face (strange dogs), She can be a powerful dog (physically) so there are times I use a prong on her but mainly use a martingale. 

If a dog came charging/lunging in her face, she would have done the same thing YOURS did. 

I think from what you describe, he did pretty darn good for a first class with a bunch of strange dogs. 

I don't know how old your dog is, but if this were my dog, and the way you described what happened, I would work on the desensitization. 

The obed classes that I've been in, the majority of trainers are fine with me , maybe going off to the side, doing some things, tend to respect my wishes on what I would and would not prefer to do. Hopefully yours will be the same..I tend to not like a trainer who says "it's this way or the highway" ..

If your not comfortable putting a prong on him, and want to keep your distance and work on closing that "gap",,tell your trainer, see how it goes..

Good luck just my 2 cents


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

nice two cents  I do not think he is a highway my way instructor. The GSD is 18 months old


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't even bother with a prong collar. Just a normal flat collar and a hand loop lead. You can get the feeling directly from the dog and they're so close it's not like being tethered, it's like being in direct contact to the handler which may be more comforting. Why give him 5 foot of travel where he feels disconnected?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What is the handler doing to reward the dog when the dog offers the correct behavior? I'm reading about corrections, but no rewards? 
It depends on the dog as far as prong/ramping up(or seeing the correction as coming from what they are reacting to)
Prong didn't work for Onyx, she could care less and it just made her more aggressive. I ended up using the LAT and Control Unleashed exercises to help with her reactivity. 
I agree with Diane, work from afar on your own engagement/commands with the dog...
Keep the dog under the threshold.
I also think maturity plays into reactivity. Immature dogs need guidance, confidence building when they are acting this way. So if this dog is still young, I'd make sure I was building up confidence in all areas of its life/and that it needs to look to the handler for guidance. 
Once it knows the handler has 'control' of all situations, it can relax because that burden isn't on the dogs shoulders.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks all. I think my gut feelings are correct then. He is a great dog from great lines, just a little insecure as a juvenile. I think overcorrection may hurt the situation. The trainer said desensitization would take longer, but who cares if great reliable results in the end without adverse reactions. The trainer does recommend rewards after the dog is removed and calm, but to me that seems to reinforce good coming from separation from the group.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

VegasResident said:


> He also recommends a slight foot to the rear flank area with a correction to get a dogs attention without the dog realizing the owner is doing it. Granted the GSDs in the class make great progress in only 6 weeks. And the trainer said without correction the dog who is very friendly off leash etc will eventually become dominant aggressive.


I don't know, personally I would not be comfortable taking any class where the trainer thinks a foot to the flank is appropriate. I also would not agree with their assessment that a leash reactive dog will become "domiant aggressive" without corrections.

I did once take an obedience class where I did not care for some of the trainer's methods and I wish I had dropped it instead.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

prong collars on dogs with wacky nerves can cause the reverse action, some dogs on prongs will act out more due to the correction of the prong. some dogs are fine on them. it all depends on the dog


----------

